# Aquarium 29g to choose



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello!

I am trying to get 29g tank to start freshwater aquarium. 
Please help me choose the brand and type (ecosystem all in one, etc.) since I am new to this.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm a little confused by your question. Are you asking for recommendations for an all-inclusive 20g kit, or for just the aquarium itself? If you're looking for a kit, you really cannot beat the Marineland LED kits.

Our Products

They come in 10/20/29/37/55g flavors, and include everything you need to start up save for gravel and ornaments. I wrote a review of them here, but here's the excerpt from it:



> I simply cannot recommend these kits enough. For the price you pay, you get a glass aquarium with a lifetime guarantee (on 20g and larger aquariums only), an LED hood with multiple-function switch and convenient hinges, an oversized Penguin Bio-Wheel filter, an appropriately-sized heater, a net, and a thermometer. Considering that the LED hood alone is oftentimes half the price of the kit itself, you can see how it's a very cost-effective combo pack.
> 
> The LED lighting provides a bright, crisp white light that definitely brings colors out in fish, and also gives a nice shimmer effect in the aquarium. LED lighting not only runs at cool temperatures, it also has a very, very long lifespan (with a few hours of use every day, you can expect the LEDs in this kit to last 10 years or more; by the time they burn out, we'll probably be using plasma lighting!). Combine that with the very low energy usage and the lack of mercury in their construction (better for the environment, and who doesn't like that?), and you can readily see the benefit of this lighting technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Scuff said:


> I'm a little confused by your question. Are you asking for recommendations for an all-inclusive 20g kit, or for just the aquarium itself? If you're looking for a kit, you really cannot beat the Marineland LED kits.
> 
> Our Products
> 
> They come in 10/20/29/37/55g flavors, and include everything you need to start up save for gravel and ornaments. I wrote a review of them here, but here's the excerpt from it:


Hi,

Thank you very much! I was wondering for the beginner it would be better to by a Kit or just aquarium itself. Any suggestion for the brand for each.

Thank you!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

There's no inherent bonus to buying one over the other, to be honest. Good kits, like the one I linked you, match everything up nicely so that you've got the proper filtration and heating. Beware cheap kits, which contain filters just barely big enough to handle a few fish in your aquarium, and heaters that are always on trying to keep it warm.

In my experience, it's well worth spending the extra money to get a good kit, as you'll be paying out what you saved in the first place to fix issues caused by the poor equipment. If you feel comfortable and knowledgeable enough, you can most certainly piece together a setup yourself, but a good kit will do the job just as well. The Marineland kits are the only ones I've come across that I feel comfortable enough recommending to customers; most others are just a waste of money.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Scuff has a great recommendation.I have heard rave reviews on all the products.Also it would probably be best to get the kit if you are a beginner and upgrade however you want from there.

If you are looking for everything seperately,though it will cost a little more,depending on how you choose to go.

If you decide live plants,then an all glass canopy is the best,with some great lighting.I cant tell a brand on that as I am still looking myself but the Coralife lights seem to be the best.

Filtration,I highly recommend canisters.I have two myself,both on 29 gallon tanks.I have a marineland magnum 350,which I love.I took the bio wheel part apart and used the spraybar in that as a spraybar in the tank.Mine was an older model and so didnt come with the quick disconnects,so its a pain to clean,at least until I can get the quick disconnects.Filters pretty well though.The other is a Rena Filstar XP2 and I am absolutly in love with it.Has tons of room for media and once primed is wonderful.Also its completly silent.And this one was bought used as well.

Marineland has some great heaters.I dont care for the tetras as they are non adjustable(the ones I have found anyhow)and my fish like it hot.

The tank brand itself,well its really whatever you would like to try.All Glass Aquariums seem to be fairly reasonable and the glass is nice and clear.Marineland of course is another brand that is great.

I dont really look too much at the brands for the aquarium itself,its the things that go in it that matter the most to me.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend removing the Bio-Wheel from your filter, as it's an integral part of it and is what makes the filters so much better than other brands. If you removed the Bio-Wheel from a Penguin filter, you've basically just turned it into a Whisper; same thing with a Magnum 350 or HOT Magnum, if you remove the Bio-Wheel they come with, you've taken out a big part of the filtration.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I only did it that way scuff because I have to have the top completly sealed or my acrobats will carpet surf,and they will go up the flow of the biowheel,lol.Also the filter being used was missing the things to connect the biowheel attachment to the outflow.

Sigh,the things I do for my wilds.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You can use light diffuser for the top of your aquarium if you don't want to use glass. It has the advantage of giving enough cover to prevent fish from jumping out, but is open enough for proper gas exchange. You can also easily cut it to fit the top of your aquarium and to make spaces for filters.

24 in. x 48 in. White Egg Crate Lighting Panel (5-Pack) - LP2448EGG-5 at The Home Depot

You can get it in single sheets for ~$12 or so.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

philly7 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to get 29g tank to start freshwater aquarium.
> Please help me choose the brand and type (ecosystem all in one, etc.) since I am new to this.
> ...


before you go out and spend money check out the beaslbob builds on this forum.

You may find you can afford a much larger aquarium with those methods and a little do it youself attitude.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For a tank that small pea gravel and 1 bag eco-complete could be cheaper. And not have so much stuff leftover.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you get a kit don't go for a cheep one unless you are counting on the fact that you may want to upgrade some of the parts before long as the filter lights etc don't tend to be good enough. I prefer to buy tanks second hand as you get some really good deals. Check out craigslist etc. 

Do you have an idea of the size of tank you want, or the fish you want to keep? Are you trying to do it as cheep as possible, or do you have a bit to spend on getting it perfect first time around? There are lots of directions you could go in. If you tell us a bit more we can help even more, there are people on here who have all different setups and wallet sizes .


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

snail said:


> If you get a kit don't go for a cheep one unless you are counting on the fact that you may want to upgrade some of the parts before long as the filter lights etc don't tend to be good enough. I prefer to buy tanks second hand as you get some really good deals. Check out craigslist etc.
> 
> Do you have an idea of the size of tank you want, or the fish you want to keep? Are you trying to do it as cheep as possible, or do you have a bit to spend on getting it perfect first time around? There are lots of directions you could go in. If you tell us a bit more we can help even more, there are people on here who have all different setups and wallet sizes .


Hi, 

Thank you for reply! I am trying to get Kit 29 Gallon and would like to spend a bit to get it perfect first time around. I didn't decided about fish, plants yet. Any recommendations about freshwater fish, plants to start with?

Thank you!


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> before you go out and spend money check out the beaslbob builds on this forum.
> 
> You may find you can afford a much larger aquarium with those methods and a little do it youself attitude.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What would be your recommendations in regards to which plants to put in first with your setup and how quickly to let the fish in? How long cycling period should be please? 

Thank you!


----------



## royalspin (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello I saw your question and opted to put in my own two cents..Although the suggestions thus far have been really good there are many parameters to the question.Without over complicating matters I would suggest doing some research from some reputable sites .I got into this hobby back when I was 7 years old with one glass gold fish bowl and two horny guppies.Obviously the hobby expanded once they multiplied.Now Im up to 20 tanks 30 plus years later and expanded my interest into working in the industry in a tropical fish hatchery etc.This is where the hobby can take you depending on your interest level.Mine took me all they way to marine biology and working in the industry.

With that being said starting off simple is good but having a plan is better. Do you want to grow real plants ? If so dont go the Marineland LED route because it wont be enough luminosity to grow much.This also depends on how deep the tank is and how far the light will penetrate down etc.Lighting and growing live plants will encompass a bit of time reading on the topic . Do you plan on breeding fish ? You can also go a specific route and go with region specific species like from the Amazon or India etc ,you get the idea.Do you want community fish or a species specific type tank ? Also how much time are you willing to devote to the hobby.Are you on a tight schedule or do you have free time and no disabilities to prevent the physical requirements like heavy lifting etc.Then there is the financial issue and how much money you have on tap to devote to this hobby that can be very $$$.So with all that said take the time to figure a budget,interest and schedule you can devote to this and your answers will come fairly easily .The 29 gallon tank is a good start size wise, but keep in mind surface area and O2 distribution is key to how many fish you can stock.The choices and questions can fill up a lifetime and drain your wallet pretty easily.Also keep this in mind when you stock your tank you are basically recreating an environment that the fish come from and have to make sure water chemistry match the requirements of the fish your aiming to keep.The biggest mistake many make who are new to the hobby is overstocking the tank or rushing the project which usually leads to dead fish and a discouraged would be hobbyist.Take it slow,make it simple and dont go and buy things you dont really need.Here is a great site to go and research your questions and expand your interest.Many of the questions Ive seen you ask are right on this website and with opinions and expertise for some of the best in the industry.Feel free to ask me any question you like.I used to do consulting for a living.
Good luck an welcome to the hobby.

Freshwater | Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

royalspin said:


> Hello I saw your question and opted to put in my own two cents..Although the suggestions thus far have been really good there are many parameters to the question.Without over complicating matters I would suggest doing some research from some reputable sites .I got into this hobby back when I was 7 years old with one glass gold fish bowl and two horny guppies.Obviously the hobby expanded once they multiplied.Now Im up to 20 tanks 30 plus years later and expanded my interest into working in the industry in a tropical fish hatchery etc.This is where the hobby can take you depending on your interest level.Mine took me all they way to marine biology and working in the industry.
> 
> With that being said starting off simple is good but having a plan is better. Do you want to grow real plants ? If so dont go the Marineland LED route because it wont be enough luminosity to grow much.This also depends on how deep the tank is and how far the light will penetrate down etc.Lighting and growing live plants will encompass a bit of time reading on the topic . Do you plan on breeding fish ? You can also go a specific route and go with region specific species like from the Amazon or India etc ,you get the idea.Do you want community fish or a species specific type tank ? Also how much time are you willing to devote to the hobby.Are you on a tight schedule or do you have free time and no disabilities to prevent the physical requirements like heavy lifting etc.Then there is the financial issue and how much money you have on tap to devote to this hobby that can be very $$$.So with all that said take the time to figure a budget,interest and schedule you can devote to this and your answers will come fairly easily .The 29 gallon tank is a good start size wise, but keep in mind surface area and O2 distribution is key to how many fish you can stock.The choices and questions can fill up a lifetime and drain your wallet pretty easily.Also keep this in mind when you stock your tank you are basically recreating an environment that the fish come from and have to make sure water chemistry match the requirements of the fish your aiming to keep.The biggest mistake many make who are new to the hobby is overstocking the tank or rushing the project which usually leads to dead fish and a discouraged would be hobbyist.Take it slow,make it simple and dont go and buy things you dont really need.Here is a great site to go and research your questions and expand your interest.Many of the questions Ive seen you ask are right on this website and with opinions and expertise for some of the best in the industry.Feel free to ask me any question you like.I used to do consulting for a living.
> Good luck an welcome to the hobby.
> ...



Thank you very much for the valuable advice. Could you please advise what would be the first plants to put in the aquarium.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Scuff said:


> You can use light diffuser for the top of your aquarium if you don't want to use glass. It has the advantage of giving enough cover to prevent fish from jumping out, but is open enough for proper gas exchange. You can also easily cut it to fit the top of your aquarium and to make spaces for filters.
> 
> 24 in. x 48 in. White Egg Crate Lighting Panel (5-Pack) - LP2448EGG-5 at The Home Depot
> 
> You can get it in single sheets for ~$12 or so.


I cant use those with my fish.They are betta macrostomas,and betta albimarginatas,both of which will fit through the holes in that grid.Sorry but these fish are worth way too much money for me to even try it,especially after being warned by many keepers of these that they will fly through any hole.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry, I just saw you said the size clearly in your original post. The kit mentioned is good. If you decide to choose your own things Ehiem canister filters are my favorite. If you are going to have a planted tank the commercial substrates for planted tanks like eco-complete or Fluorite have nutrition for the plants built in and are very good and very easy to use, they are expensive though. Other types of substrate can also work but will always involve more work to get right.


----------

